# Leeds Building Society now in Ireland



## oldtimer (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: Fixed Term Lump Sum Deposits*

Leeds Building Society [broken link removed] who are new to the Irish savings market have a one year fixed rate bond @ 5.40% for amounts from €25,000 to €1m - 5.10% for lower amounts from €2,500. One withdrawal of up to 50% of your capital investment permitted without notice or loss of interest prior to maturity (31 July 2009).  Leeds Building Society would be governed by the British Financial Authority which means higher protection.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Aug 2008)

Anyone know anything about them? 

In today's Irish Times they highlight among the benefits: "Building Society Membership". 

"call 0818 222337  with real people at the end of the phone"

I like the sound of them.

Brendan


----------



## Dave Vanian (1 Aug 2008)

They've been offering mortgages here through brokers for over a year.


----------



## dewdrop (1 Aug 2008)

they are 7th largest building society in u.k. in response to a query from a u.k. daily paper in sept 2007 to all banks/building societies Leeds building society said majority of its residential mortgages are funded by retail savings from customers and therefore challenge facing Northern Rock does not apply to us.


----------



## eileen alana (1 Aug 2008)

This is what they have to say about mutuality http://www.leedsbuildingsociety.co.uk/about/mutuality.html


----------



## juke (1 Aug 2008)

Dave Vanian said:


> They've been offering mortgages here through brokers for over a year.


 
Sub-prime only?


----------



## LDFerguson (1 Aug 2008)

juke said:


> Sub-prime only?


 
Leeds don't do sub-prime.


----------



## juke (1 Aug 2008)

You sure? Forgive me - only ever did one, c. 6 months ago and was sure it was......thought  a variable rate of 7.9% odd. must check tuesday. my mistake


----------

